# Gothic 2 ndr Lares



## KingofDarkness (6. Februar 2005)

Hallo bin in gothic 2 ndr jetzt im zweiten kaitel also am anfang vom zweiten kapitel un vatras hat mir nun gesagt das ich zu saturas soll das ornament hinbringen un das lares mich führen soll.der jedoch sagt des er beschäftigt ist soll ich nun allein gehen oder is desn bug?
mfg


----------



## Milchschnitte (6. Februar 2005)

Normalerweise macht man das schon im 1ten Kapitel, kann schon sein, dass es ein Bug ist. Ansonsten geh doch einfach allein hin, die Wassermagier buddeln unter der Pyramide im Norden rum


----------



## BigPapaPump (6. Februar 2005)

Milchschnitte am 06.02.2005 11:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Normalerweise macht man das schon im 1ten Kapitel, kann schon sein, dass es ein Bug ist. Ansonsten geh doch einfach allein hin, die Wassermagier buddeln unter der Pyramide im Norden rum


Na ja man kann mit Beltram sprechen, der dann eine Ablösung für Lares sucht. Oder es ist der Lares bug, dann musst du dir den inoffiziellen Bugfix runterladen. Findest du bei www.worldofgothic.de .


----------



## JaeMcBean (6. Februar 2005)

KingofDarkness am 06.02.2005 11:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo bin in gothic 2 ndr jetzt im zweiten kaitel also am anfang vom zweiten kapitel un vatras hat mir nun gesagt das ich zu saturas soll das ornament hinbringen un das lares mich führen soll.der jedoch sagt des er beschäftigt ist soll ich nun allein gehen oder is desn bug?
> mfg



Kommt darauf an, wenn du mit Lares schon vorher zu Onars Hof gegangen bist, dann bist du Opfer des Lares Bugs. Ansonsten einfach seinen Aquamarinring anziehen und dich von Baltram wegen des Rings anquatschen lassen.


----------



## Firen04 (7. Februar 2005)

KingofDarkness am 06.02.2005 11:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo bin in gothic 2 ndr jetzt im zweiten kaitel also am anfang vom zweiten kapitel un vatras hat mir nun gesagt das ich zu saturas soll das ornament hinbringen un das lares mich führen soll.der jedoch sagt des er beschäftigt ist soll ich nun allein gehen oder is desn bug?
> mfg



Wenn du im ersten Kapitel schon für die Ablösung von Lares gesorgt hast und nicht gleich zu den Wassermagiern gegangen bist, um das Oranment zu überbringen, dann bist du mit ziemlicher Sicherheit ein Opfer dieses Questbugs. 
Abhilfe kannst du dir schaffen:
Bugfix herunterladen
Marvin eingeben, O drücken wenn du Lares im Fokus hast und das Ornament fallen lässt und dir danach einstecktst

Mg 
Firen04


----------



## Hades-82-Zi (2. März 2005)

Als Tipp: den "inoffiziellen Bugfix" findet man über die o.g. Startseite, dann "Foren" - "Hilfe-Foren" - "Die Nacht des Rabens" - "Wichtig: Inoffizieller Patch für Gothic II - "Die Nacht des Raben" 2.6 (+ weitere Patches)" (von Fizzban)

oder über den Download-Bereich unter "Gothic II » Sonstiges » Gothic II Addon Scriptpatch". Man sollte sich aber gut die Patch-Beschreibung durchlesen.

Ich bin auch gerettet!!!   Waren die dutzende Stunden Spielespaß nicht umsonst. Und ich muss mir Cavalorns Astralkörper nimmer, in der Unterhose nur bekleidet, anschauen.   

Danke euch allen!


----------

